# Geese chase customers - Christmas comes early



## Royd Wood (Nov 2, 2012)

Our 3 geese decided what fun it is to chase customers to our farm store. They have been really good until yesterday, I explained to them not to chase customers on arrival but to wait for them after they have shopped with us 
Seriously we dont need customers getting nipped so will try and keep them off the yard but Christmas might come early for them


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm with ya Royd! Got one that isn't going to make it to Christmas either! Lil' Booger, he was raised well by his parents, so very little contact with us and he is now "coming into his own". :/  I sold my breeding pair of Toulouse a few months ago and am keeping my Brown Chinese only. We also had some mutt offspring that we will need to put in the freezer. The only reason they are noy already there is no-one wants to pluck a goose! They are impossible. Any tips?


----------



## Royd Wood (Nov 2, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I'm with ya Royd! Got one that isn't going to make it to Christmas either! Lil' Booger, he was raised well by his parents, so very little contact with us and he is now "coming into his own". :/  I sold my breeding pair of Toulouse a few months ago and am keeping my Brown Chinese only. We also had some mutt offspring that we will need to put in the freezer. The only reason they are noy already there is no-one wants to pluck a goose! They are impossible. Any tips?


Yep its called the meat PROCESSOR 

Sinse the store opened we have to have all animals and poultry meat inspected which is fine by me.
They wax ducks and geese so it comes off in big pieces or you can plunge bird into boiling water which helps alot


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 9, 2012)

Well Royd, I know it wasn't good business on my part but I sold 2 geese that really needed to go! One a brown chinese(M) and the other Toulouse/Brown Chinese mix(F). The guy was 2 hrs away but was going to be in my neck of the woods. He runs an organic grocery and was taking a bunch of chickens to slaughter. He offered $20 per bird. I said if you get em tomorrow you can have em both for $20! 
He picked them up that next day!

Hey, for me not worth taking two birds to the processor or me plucking them.  The gander who fathered them has been crying ever since they left.   I'm thinking geese are much more profitable than chickens. I could have sold my breeding pair of Toulouse for $150.

In your store do you find geese to be more profitable? I might want to change some things around.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 9, 2012)

And don't forget that geese little to no feeding. Chickens eat alot all the time!! Geese, at least here, need no feeding and they just live off the grass. That makes things alot more profitable if you don't need to feed!! haha

Only downside is, the are waterfowl so the make a MESS!! They have the nastiest poops. (them and ducks)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 9, 2012)

Southern..... ~
Way to pluck a goose?
Kill it.
Hang it upside down by the feet. 
And make a day of plucking, LOL.

Awww, poor geesey, I luv geesey's. LOL. Except mean ones.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Nov 12, 2012)

Since yall have a post on pesky geese going here.  

I went to a friends house the other day.  They have one Toulouse Goose.  He/She (no one knows) just started this thing that it comes up and rubs its head and kneck all over your legs and then bites at your ankles and such.  They don't know why it is doing it. 

I assume some sort of mating ritual?  

Is this normal male or female activity? Not the mating ritual part.  I understand that one.    But the head rubbing and biting part.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 12, 2012)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> Since yall have a post on pesky geese going here.
> 
> I went to a friends house the other day.  They have one Toulouse Goose.  He/She (no one knows) just started this thing that it comes up and rubs its head and kneck all over your legs and then bites at your ankles and such.  They don't know why it is doing it.
> 
> ...


haha That is a boy and yeah, he has taken a liking to someone and wants to mate. Next time sit down and put your leg out. HAHA Don't really but yes, he wants to mate and ganders will do that to people they love and are attached to. It can be funny sometimes but other times they can get aggressive and it can hurt. Be careful around a hose and water because that has a way of turning them on. lol


----------



## goat boy (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 12, 2012)

That is why I've been selling off our geese. Just going to keep the brown Chinese. They had gotten a bit nasty. Now it's just the pair and they are back to their sweet selves again. I would love to do geese, they are very profitable, I just feel I need more land.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 13, 2012)

I took two emden geese where the male wanted to be my boyfriend.    After several goose tosses, he learned to not nip me.

I have 6 geese in all, and the emdens are the worst.


----------

